# Unlocked US Motorola Atrix 4G in Spain



## librarypunk (Feb 2, 2007)

I own an unlocked US Motorola Atrix 4G which I would like to take to Spain and use with a SIM card on one of their networks. According to http://www.gsmarena.com/network-bands.php3?sCountry=SPAIN in order to get 3G speeds, the phone needs to support UMTS 2100. On the specs pages for the Atrix 4G on cnet (http://reviews.cnet.com/smartphones/motorola-atrix-4g-at/4507-6452_7-34468396.html?tag=subnav) it shows that it supports WCDMA (UMTS) / GSM 850/900/1800/1900. It doesn't make specific mention of the 2100 band, but I'm wondering if since it say it support UMTS, the 2100 is implied? Basically, I just want to know if it'll work on 3G in Spain or if I'll be stuck with 2G/EDGE. Thank you for your input, I really appreciate it!


----------

